# 먹었답니다 vs 먹었읍니다



## 82riceballs

먹었답니다 vs 먹었읍니다

They both translate into "ate" in English...what is the difference?
I encountered the former in the following sentence:
앗, 라면이 겨우 1500원! 저와 제 친구들은 모두 감동의 눈물을 흘리며 라면을 먹었답니다.

How would the sentence be different if it were just 먹었읍니다?

Thanks any help is appreciated!!


----------



## vientito

I think the 답니다 is basically 다고 합니다.  in other words, it is a quoting form.  So whatever comes before it is narrated in a form as if it were told in a quotation.  Sometimes this is used for emphasis.  Other times it is actually referring to a third person narrating a quote.  Certain thought process and conviction requires a quotation form.  Don't ask me why.  It is just like that.

it is 먹었습니다 (watch out for spelling).


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you very much! that is very helful !


----------



## Rance

There are two different usage of 답니다 .

*A.  *As abbreviated form of -다고 합니다. It is used to quote others.Vientito gave explanation for this one.

예) 
영수가 *떠나겠답니다*.
영수가 *떠나겠다고 합니다*. (O)
Both mean "Young-Soo says that he will leave".

*B.*  To objectify a fact, which the speaker knows, to present to other(s).  This is intended to brag or sound close/familiar to the listener.
Often used when telling stories to kids to sound familiar.

"And everyone lived happily ever after." is usually translated into:
그리고 모두 행복하게 *살았답니다*.

예)
저는 아주 *건강하답니다*.
저는 아주 *건강하다고 합니다*. (X)

제가 심은 채송화도 잘 *피었답니다*.
제가 심은 채송화도 잘 *피었다고 합니다*. (X)

EDIT: Here O or X means whether the second sentence means same as the previous sentence or not.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks again, Rance- I understand now!


----------



## Beth9

Can I just add some?  In fact, '먹었읍니다' existed in Korean. However, it is old-fashioned. Even in early 1990's, people said "먹었읍니다." After few years, maybe from 1995-6? The national department of Education changed the expression to "먹었습니다" Of course, not only the expression, but other expressions which ended with "-읍니다" were changed into "-습니다"


----------



## 82riceballs

Hi Beth! Thanks for the very interesting fact!!


----------



## lizmea

This is perfect! 



rance said:


> there are two different usage of 답니다 .
> 
> *a.  *as abbreviated form of -다고 합니다. It is used to quote others.vientito gave explanation for this one.
> 
> 예)
> 영수가 *떠나겠답니다*.
> 영수가 *떠나겠다고 합니다*. (o)
> both mean "young-soo says that he will leave".
> 
> *b.*  to objectify a fact, which the speaker knows, to present to other(s).  This is intended to brag or sound close/familiar to the listener.
> Often used when telling stories to kids to sound familiar.
> 
> "and everyone lived happily ever after." is usually translated into:
> 그리고 모두 행복하게 *살았답니다*.
> 
> 예)
> 저는 아주 *건강하답니다*.
> 저는 아주 *건강하다고 합니다*. (x)
> 
> 제가 심은 채송화도 잘 *피었답니다*.
> 제가 심은 채송화도 잘 *피었다고 합니다*. (x)
> 
> edit: Here o or x means whether the second sentence means same as the previous sentence or not.


----------

